# SAR Volunter LODD



## R933ex (30 Jun 2011)

CBC is reporting the LODD of a Creston BC SAR volunteer yesterday.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/06/30/search-rescue-drowning.html

Condolences to the family and friends of the member.


----------



## mariomike (1 Jul 2011)

"Body of B.C. search and rescue worker found":
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/06/30/bc-sar-drowning-kootenay.html

Sincere condolences.


----------

